# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: HSL yhtenäistää bussien linjanumerot

## RSS

Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## SD202

"Vihdoinkin" voisi joku sanoa, vaikkapa minä.  :Smile: 
Olenkin hämmästellyt mm. Tukholmassa, Hampurissa ja Berliinissä, miten yhden tariffialueen sisällä ei ole kahta samannumeroista linjaa. Tämä tekee alueen joukkoliikenteestä huomattavasti selkeämpää.

----------


## Compact

> "Vihdoinkin" voisi joku sanoa, vaikkapa minä.


Vielä kun linjakartat tehtäisiin niin kuin ne kuuluisi tehdä (maailmalla):

Kantakaupunkikartta (vanha Hgin 0-vyöhyke) kaikkine kulkuvälineineen, kooltaan mini tai medium
Kisko- eli raideliikennekartta koko HSL-alueelta, kooltaan medium
Bussiliikennekartta + S-Bahn koko HSL-alueelta, kooltaan maxi

Ehdottomasti pitää päästä eroon pitäjänrajojen mukaisista nykyisistä Helsingin, Espoon ja Vantaan kartoista.

----------


## Clepe

Tästä on varmaan jossain keskustelu, mutta mitkä ovat eniten käytetyt linjanumerot HSL alueella? Ainakin 51  ja 52 on Helsingissä, Espoossa, Vantaalla ja Kirkkonummella. Entäs lisäkirjaimet? Onko E28 kruunamaton kuningas kun vaihtoehtoina on 28, 28B, 28K, 28KB, 28KT ja 28T?

----------


## pehkonen

Toinen vaihtoehto on 121, 121A, 121AT, 121K, 121N, 121NK, 121NT, 121T

----------


## 339-DF

Euroopan selkeintä joukkoliikennettä?

----------


## vristo

> Euroopan selkeintä joukkoliikennettä?


Todellakin! Liikennesuunnittelijat tuntuvat olevan "koodauksen" eksperttejä ja jokunen vuosi sitten Espoossa liikennöi bussilinja 21TT ja vieläkin ajetaan linjaa 110TA (vrt.121AT).  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

U-linja 177: 177L, 177LT, 177M, 177MB, 177MK, 177MT, 177X, 177XE, 177XT, 177XV
U-linja 180: 180BM, 180L, 180LE, 180M, 180MB, 180MK, 180S, 180SK, 180X, 180XK

Kyseisillä linjoilla ei ole perusreittiä ollenkaan.  :Very Happy: 

Ja yksi vaihtoehto lisää: 474, 474A, 474AK, 474K, 474V, 474VK

----------


## Jussi

> Onko E28 kruunamaton kuningas kun vaihtoehtoina on 28, 28B, 28K, 28KB, 28KT ja 28T?


28:n ainutlaatuisuutta korostaa se, että T-vuoroissa päätepysäkki on Kirkkonummen puolella, ja siten 3-vyöhykkeellä kun muut versiot pysyvät Espoon puolella. Ainakin aiemmin noissa T-vuoroissa piti olla myös Kirkkonummelle asti lippu jos aikoi Siikarantaan asti matkustaa. Onko tilanne muuttunut, kun asiaa ei ainakaan enää erikseen aikataulussa mainita (aiemmin mielestäni mainittiin).

----------


## aki

Tuleva linjanumerouudistus tulee koskemaan enimmäkseen Vantaan ja Espoon sisäisiä linjoja jotka muuttuvat kolminumeroisiksi, Helsingin sisäisiin ja seutulinjoihin vaikutukset ovat vähäisempiä. Käsittääkseni sisäiset linjat on jatkossa tarkoitus numeroida pääväylien mukaan, eli Länsiväylän suunta 100-sarja, Turunväylä/tie 200-sarja, Vihdintie 300-sarja, Hämeenlinnanväylä 400-sarja, poikittaislinjat 500-sarja jne. Kun esimerkiksi kehäradan myötä Länsi-Vantaan linjastoa uudistetaan, niin vaikkapa Hämeenkylään, Petikkoon tai Askistoon suuntautuvat linjat numeroidaan 300-sarjaan, esim. 330, 331, 332 ja 335. Sisäiset poikittaislinjat sitten muuttuisivat 500-sarjaan, esim. 551, 552 ja 553. Olenkohan ymmärtänyt numerointiuudistuksen idean oikein? Omasta mielestäni nykyinen sisäisten ja seutulinjojen numerointisysteemi on hyvä, kaksinumeroiset ajavat kaupungin sisällä ja kolminumeroisella pääsee pääsääntöisesti helsinkiin, poislukien poikittainen 500-sarja. Uudessa systeemissä tämä logiikka ei enää päde koska Vantaalla ja Espoossa kaikki linjat ovat kolminumeroisia, esimerkiksi Vantaanportissa saattaa samalta pysäkiltä lähteä linjat 451, 520, 551, 612, 620, 621, 650, 660, 661, näistä voi olla matkustajan hankala hahmottaa millä pääsee minnekin. Tämähän on tietysti vain tottumiskysymys koska iänkaiken ollaan totuttu sisäisten ja seutulinjojen jaotteluun numeroinnissa, nyt tämä raja hämärtyy mutta varmaan ajan kanssa uusiin linjatunnuksiin tottuu.

----------


## zige94

> U-linja 177: 177L, 177LT, 177M, 177MB, 177MK, 177MT, 177X, 177XE, 177XT, 177XV
> U-linja 180: 180BM, 180L, 180LE, 180M, 180MB, 180MK, 180S, 180SK, 180X, 180XK
> 
> Kyseisillä linjoilla ei ole perusreittiä ollenkaan.


Näiden tapauksessa kuitenkin on tuo kirjainvariaatio systeemi järkevä, tulisi todella monta linjanumeroa jos jokaiselle pistäisi oman. Tuolla tavalla on matkustajien helpompi muistaa Kirkkonummen linjansa. Esim M-vuorot Masalan kautta. E-vuorot taisivat olla Ericssonin kautta jne. Numero -kohta kertoo sitten vain päätepysäkin. Jaappa nuo sillein, että jokaikiselle oma numero  :Wink:  Yhtä numerosekamelskaa. Sitten kun reittejä yhdistetään, muokataan jne. Kirkkonummen linjastouudistuksessa, niin voidaan yrittää poistaa nuo kirjainvariaatiot. Tällä hetkellä ovat omasta mielestäni ihan perusteltuja.

----------


## hezec

> näistä voi olla matkustajan hankala hahmottaa millä pääsee minnekin


Ainakin Helsingin puolella on jo nyt paljon pysäkkejä joilta lähekkäin olevat linjanumerot vievät aivan eri suuntiin. Sitä on jokseenkin mahdotonta välttää missään numerointijärjestelmässä; on aika lailla sama, onko valittavana kaksi- vai kolmenumeroisia linjoja vai sekä että. Reittioppaalla ja hyvillä kartoilla siitä selvitään. Ja toisaalta, varmasti nykyäänkin monet käyttävät seutulinjoja kunnan sisällä, jolloin ero on vielä merkityksettömämpi.





> nyt tämä raja hämärtyy


Sehän tässä on tavoitteena. Kuntarajoista ei pitäisi joutua välittämään:


> Kuva yhtenäisestä HSL:stä ja joukkoliikenteestä selkeytyy, kun linjanumerointia ei ole eroteltu kunnittain. HSL:n taksa- ja lippujärjestelmän uudistuessa matkustajien ei ole enää oleellista tietää, pysyykö jokin linja yksittäisen kunnan alueella.

----------


## GT8N

Linjanumerointiin loisi selkeyttä se, että seutulinjoilla olisi käytettävissä sataluvusta aina ensimmäiset 50 numeroa. Siis 101-150, 201-250, 301-350 jne. Sisäisillä linjoilla vastaavasti loput 50 numeroa, eli 151-200, 251-300, 351-400 jne. Sataluku tietenkin edelleen pääväylien mukaan. 

Näin asia olisi helppo markkinoida ihmiselle ja olisi yleisesti selkeä. Numero haarukoisi selkeästi linjan jollekin alueelle. Näin linjaa tuntematonkin pystyy heti päättelemään linjan sijainnista jotain.

Esimerkiksi:
159 = (Etelä-)Espoon sisäinen linja.
202 = Turunväylän suunnan seutulinja.
454 = (Luoteis-)vantaan sisäinen linja.
630 = Tuusulanväylän suunnan seutulinja.
754 = (Koillis-)Vantaan sisäinen linja

500 -sarjassa täytyy huomioida, että kaikki poikittaisseutulinjat (myös jokeri II) pitää saada välille 501-550. Siten jokeri I:n oranssiksibrändäyksen yhteydessä numero olisi syytä pudottaa pienemmäksi, kuten vaikka 525:ksi.

Huomompi vaihoehto on se, että nykyisen seutulinjanumeroinnin väliin roiskaistaan sisäiset linjat miten sattuu. Silloin sataluvusta näkee vain, että jossain tuon väylän suunnassa se kai liikkuu.

----------


## Knightrider

> Näiden tapauksessa kuitenkin on tuo kirjainvariaatio systeemi järkevä, tulisi todella monta linjanumeroa jos jokaiselle pistäisi oman. Tuolla tavalla on matkustajien helpompi muistaa Kirkkonummen linjansa. Esim M-vuorot Masalan kautta. E-vuorot taisivat olla Ericssonin kautta jne. Numero -kohta kertoo sitten vain päätepysäkin. Jaappa nuo sillein, että jokaikiselle oma numero  Yhtä numero helvettiä. Sitten kun reittejä yhdistetään, muokataan jne. Kirkkonummen linjastouudistuksessa, niin voidaan yrittää poistaa nuo kirjainvariaatiot. Tällä hetkellä ovat omasta mielestäni ihan perusteltuja.


Sitä en ymmärrä, miksei selkeyden vuoksi voida ajaa vaikka vain kahta variaatiota, yksi suora  ja yksi K-tunnuksinen kaikkien pisteiden kautta kulkeva? Yritäpä nyt selittää ulkopaikkakuntalaiselle, mitä kautta se 177 oikein ajaa. Ei ole järkevää perustaa uutta kaksikirjaimista tunnusta yhden vuoron päivässä vuoksi. Tätä Kirkkonummen logiikkaa käytetään myös linjassa h90B/BK/K: eikö helpointa tässäkin tapauksessa olisi poistaa 90BK ja ajaa tarvittava määrä K- ja B-vuoroja? Vai paljonko on matkustajia Etelä-Aurinkolahdesta Vuosaaren Satamaan, joiden matkaa tämä BK vauhdittaa useita minuutteja? Linjat voivat olla ihan erillään, kun niillä on yhteistä osuutta kuitenkin vain 2 min/linjakierros.

----------


## zige94

> Sitä en ymmärrä, miksei selkeyden vuoksi voida ajaa vaikka vain kahta variaatiota, yksi suora  ja yksi K-tunnuksinen kaikkien pisteiden kautta kulkeva? Yritäpä nyt selittää ulkopaikkakuntalaiselle, mitä kautta se 177 oikein ajaa.


Jos olisi noin, yksi suora ja yksi K-tunnuksella, ei ne riittäisi silti, jos nyt olen oikein noi linjat tulkinnu... + K-reitistä tulisi todella pitkä! Nyttenhän kaikki reitit ovat n. 40-75min. Jokaikisen pisteen kautta kiertäminen veisi lähemmäs puolitoistatuntia ellei jopa kaksi.

Miksi ulkopaikkakuntalaiselle tarvitsisi yrittää selittää mitä kautta 177 kulkee? Jos tarvitsee tietoa, voi selittää että 177 päätepysäkki on AINA Upinniemessä. Jos tarvitsee ohjeita millä linjalla pääsee sinne ja sinne, voi sanoa että 175-189 -sarjasta KAIKKI jossa on se ja se tunnus. Jos haluat Masalaan, pääset kaikilla joissa on M. Ericssonille E, L Tolsaan, K Kivenlahden kautta, X suoraan, V Gesterbyn kautta jne. Tuollaisessa tilanteessa kuin mitä Kirkkonummen tämän hetkinen tilanne on, niin on nuo kirjainvariaatiot järkevät, ja ovat kuitenkin hyvin toteutetut. Sitten kun pistetään koko Kirkkonummen linjasto uusiksi, poistuu myös nuo kirjainvariaatiot. Silloin myös kaikki ei todennäköisesti aja Kirkkonummen kautta, niinkuin tällä hetkellä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Siten jokeri I:n oranssiksibrändäyksen yhteydessä numero olisi syytä pudottaa pienemmäksi, kuten vaikka 525:ksi.


Tämä taas sotii sitä omasta mielestänikin hyvää ideaa, että (puoli)runkolinjat olisivat muotoa xx0.

----------


## Nak

Miksi nyt _pitää_ muuttaa täysin toimivaa linjanumero järjestelmää? Tietyistä osista tätä hanketta tulee mieleen helposti, että HSL:n jäsenet kannattavat pk seudun kuntien (pakko)liitoksia, kun puhutaan että tulevaisuudessa ei ole merkitystä millään. Tällainen osoittaa myös sen kuinka HSL:ssä keskitytään jonninjoutavaan asiaan.. Olen Akin kanssa samaa mieltä siitä että jos pysäkiltä menee esim. linjat 555, 451: ja 699 entisten 55:n 69:n ja 451:n sijaan. Määränpääkylttien arvo nousee heti 300%

----------


## Hape

Todella hyvä idea! Toivottavasti uudistus saadaan mahdollisimman pian voimaan. 
Nyt saadaan joukkoliikenne todellakin seudulliseksi, useampi kunta on mukana samassa järjestelmässä. Myös satunnaisesti joukkoliikennettä käyttävä ja matkailijakin hyötyvät asiasta, kun samaa numeroa ei ole muualla. Ja kun HSL'n alue laajenee, voidaan usien kuntien seudulliset ja sisäiset linjat saada numerojärjestelmään pienellä vaivalla mukaan.
Myös runkolinjabussien oranssi väritys on kannatettavaa. Runkolinja saadaan brändiksi, jota voi markkinoida, vertaa Tukholman lääni.

----------


## hezec

> Miksi nyt _pitää_ muuttaa täysin toimivaa linjanumero järjestelmää? Tietyistä osista tätä hanketta tulee mieleen helposti, että HSL:n jäsenet kannattavat pk seudun kuntien (pakko)liitoksia, kun puhutaan että tulevaisuudessa ei ole merkitystä millään. Tällainen osoittaa myös sen kuinka HSL:ssä keskitytään jonninjoutavaan asiaan.. Olen Akin kanssa samaa mieltä siitä että jos pysäkiltä menee esim. linjat 555, 451: ja 699 entisten 55:n 69:n ja 451:n sijaan. Määränpääkylttien arvo nousee heti 300%


Siksi, että järjestelmä ei ole toimiva. On oikeasti sekavaa, että monella eri linjalla on historiallisena jäänteenä sama numero, kun ne nykyään kuuluvat kaikki samaan kokonaislinjastoon. Asia vain korostuu, kun siirrytään uuteen lippujärjestelmään, jossa matkan hinta ei määräydy hallinnollisten rajojen mukaan. Tästä on varmasti jauhettu enemmänkin muualla. Ja kuten HSL itsekin perustelee, uusien ratojen (joiden tarpeellisuus ei nyt liity asiaan) myötä bussilinjasto menee myllerrykseen joka tapauksessa, ja lisäbonuksena kehyskunnat on helpompi liittää samaan järjestelmään.

Itse en näe tätä kuntaliitoksen suosimisena, paremminkin päinvastoin. Kun kuntarajoilla ei ole enää joukkoliikenteen kannalta merkitystä niin hintojen kuin matkustajainformaationkaan osalta, HSL:llä ei ole mitään syytä ajaa niiden muuttamista. Nykyinen järjestelmä voisi moisia paineita aiheuttaakin.

Ja nyt oikeasti. Oletetaan, että pysäkille tulee ihminen, joka ei ole ennen käyttänyt Helsingin seudun joukkoliikennettä ja mikä tahansa numerointijärjestelmä on hänelle uusi. Hän alkaa tutkia karttaa. Mitä eroa näiden selkeydellä on hänelle: a) 55, 69, 451; b) V55, V69, 451; c) 451, 555, 669? Kaikkien määränpää on joka tapauksessa eri, ja lipun hinta on suunnilleen samanpituiselle matkalle sama linjasta riippumatta.

A toimii siihen asti, että matkustaja huomaa, että 451 risteää etelämpänä myös toisen linjan 69 kanssa. Ja sieltähän menee melkein vierestä myös toinen 55. Mitä ihmettä? B on periaatteessa yksiselitteinen. Matkustajaa kuitenkin mietityttää, miksi kartalla on E-, H- ja V-alkuisia linjoja, jotka kuitenkin ylittävät vyöhykerajoja miten sattuu. Lieneekö joku liikennesuunnittelijoiden vitsi... C toimii. Kolme linjaa, jotka menevät eri paikkoihin; kaikilla samankaltainen kolminumeroinen tunnus.

Vanhat tottumukset eivät saa estää parannuksia.

----------


## SD202

> Vanhat tottumukset eivät saa estää parannuksia.


Totta...tulee mieleen Vantaan sisäisen liikenteen linjauudistus vuodelta 1992. Kuka muistaa, minne kulkivat esimerkiksi linja 32 - tai "seutulinjoiksi" numeroidut 543-546?

----------


## Palomaa

> Tarjouskilpailun linjoihin e35 ja e43 tulossa muutos:
> 
> ESPOON SISÄISTEN LINJOJEN 35 JA 43 KORVAAMINEN LINJOILLA 533 JA 553
> 
> Linja 533
> Linja 553
> 
> Linjojen numeroinnista:


Johan pomppas numerot, aluksihan ne piti olla 53 ja 55 mutta keksivät runkolinjastoon 500-seutusarjaan nuo, miksiköhän?  :Laughing:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Johan pomppas numerot, aluksihan ne piti olla 53 ja 55 mutta keksivät runkolinjastoon 500-seutusarjaan nuo, miksiköhän?


Vastasin jo tähän kysymykseen, mutta vastataanpa uudelleen:




> HSL:n hallitus on päättänyt linjanumeroinnin yhtenäistämisestä 27.3.2012 (§ 56). Vaikka Espoossa linjanumeroinnin yhtenäistäminen on tarkoitus tehdä Länsimetron liikenteen alkaessa, on nyt muuttuvat linjat tarkoituksenmukaista numeroida jo uuden järjestelmän mukaan, jottei niiden numeroita jouduta vaihtamaan Länsimetron liikenteen alkaessa. Linjanumeron 53 sijasta linja Leppävaara - Olari - Puolarmetsä - Soukka - Kivenlahti voidaan numeroida linjaksi 553 ja linjanumeron 55 sijasta linja JärvenperäKauniainen - Mankkaa - Olari - Matinkylä voidaan numeroida linjaksi 533.

----------


## Palomaa

> Vastasin jo tähän kysymykseen, mutta vastataanpa uudelleen:


Ai, pahoittelen.  :Smile:  Ihmeellisen ylös hyppäsivät nuo numerot.. Tsehhe siin on ihmisille jotka ei tiedä mistään mitään HSL:stä niin ihmettelemistä.

----------


## aki

> Johan pomppas numerot, aluksihan ne piti olla 53 ja 55 mutta keksivät runkolinjastoon 500-seutusarjaan nuo, miksiköhän?


Tulevaisuudessa HSL-alueen linjanumerointi muuttuu siten ettei samaa numeroa esiinny toisessa HSL-kunnassa, suurimmat linjanumeromuutokset kohdistuvat Espooseen ja Vantaalle joissa linjastoa muutenkin uudistetaan Kehäradan ja Länsimetron myötä. Helsingissä linjanumerointi säilyy pääpiirteittän nykyisellään.

----------


## Palomaa

> Tulevaisuudessa HSL-alueen linjanumerointi muuttuu siten ettei samaa numeroa esiinny toisessa HSL-kunnassa, suurimmat linjanumeromuutokset kohdistuvat Espooseen ja Vantaalle joissa linjastoa muutenkin uudistetaan Kehäradan ja Länsimetron myötä. Helsingissä linjanumerointi säilyy pääpiirteittän nykyisellään.


Tuon kyllä tiesin mutta en sitä että numerot noin ylös hyppäis, arviossahan oli vain 100-200 sarjaan.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Johan pomppas numerot, aluksihan ne piti olla 53 ja 55 mutta keksivät runkolinjastoon 500-seutusarjaan nuo, miksiköhän?


Runkolinjastoon? 5-sarjassahan on esimerkiksi metromaisesti 9 kertaa arkipäivässä kulkeva 535...

Oletko miettinyt, millaisia reittejä 5-alkuiset (ja 9xx-) linjat seudulla kulkevat? Nehän kulkevat muihin seutulinjoihin nähden *poikittain* - mielestäni on suorastaan itsestäänselvää, että yhtenäisessä numeroinnissa länsimetroon, rantarataan ja Turunväylään nähden *poikittain* aluekeskusten välillä kulkevat 533 ja 553 saavat poikittaislinjan numeron.

----------


## hylje

9xx-linjat ovat seudullisia säteittäis- ja diagonaalilinjoja, jotka eivät mene Helsingin keskustaan asti.

----------


## hezec

Selvyyden vuoksi vielä, jos joku ei ole tietoinen tai huomannut:

*1xx* Länsiväylän suunta
*2xx* Turuntien suunta
*3xx* Vihdintien suunta
*4xx* Hämeenlinnanväylän suunta
*5xx* Poikittaislinjat
*6xx* Tuusulanväylän suunta
*7xx* Lahdenväylän suunta
*8xx* Itäväylän suunta
*9xx* "Periferia"

Runkolinjat erottaa (tulevaisuudessa) siitä, että niiden numerot päättyvät nollaan. Esimerkiksi 550, 570 ja 620.

Ja kuvittelisin kyllä, että käytännössä kaikki seudun asukkaat ovat jo ehtineet kuulla HSL:stä, vaikka vastuujako voikin olla heille epäselvä.

----------


## chauffer

> Selvyyden vuoksi vielä, jos joku ei ole tietoinen tai huomannut:
> 
> *1xx* Länsiväylän suunta
> *2xx* Turuntien suunta
> *3xx* Vihdintien suunta
> *4xx* Hämeenlinnanväylän suunta
> *5xx* Poikittaislinjat
> *6xx* Tuusulanväylän suunta
> *7xx* Lahdenväylän suunta
> ...


Tämä sama systeemi on käytössä myös Helsingin sisäisillä linjoilla, joitakin poikkeuksia lukuunottamatta(esim. H20)...

----------


## Zambo

> Tämä sama systeemi on käytössä myös Helsingin sisäisillä linjoilla, joitakin poikkeuksia lukuunottamatta(esim. H20)...


Mites olisi tämä vaihtoehto, tässä muutama esimerkki:
00200 Helsinki = h20, 00390 =h39 (ennen reittimuutosta ja nyt vielä hetken aikaa siinä postinumeroalueen rajalla), 00420 = h42

----------


## Nak

Täytyy kyllä sanoa että nuo uudet numeroinnit menee niin metsään kun voi vaan mennä, ja 500-sarjan numerot on täytetty nopeammin kun uskoisi...
Uudet tunnukset 533 ja 553 eivät nyt aluksi sano kenellekään mitään ja varsinkin kun reitit muuttuvat samassa rytäkässä ihmiset ovat pihalla kuin lumiukot, kun entinen 35, uusi 553 kääntyykin kuitinmäestä oikealle puolarmetsään päin  :Laughing: 

Nykyään myös linjanumerot ovat toisiaan lähekkäin, eli samoissa kymmensarjoissa riippuen kaupunginosista, kohta noita 500-sarjan linjoja kulkee tulevaisuudessa siellä ja täällä ja pääasiassa koko hsl-alueella kuntien sisällä ja ulkona.. Sekavaa? Ei jos hsl:stä kysytään.. Vedoten myös tuohon samojen kymmensarjojen lähekkäisyyteen, reilun vuoden päästä meillä kulkee 550 ja 552 ja 553. Kaikki menevät minne sattuu, ja yhdelläkään ei ole yhteistä linjaosuutta. Pian Ihminen joka ajattelisi pääsevänsä lähekkäisen numeron omaavalla linjalla perille, tai lähemmäs linjaa jolla pääsee perille, matkustaaki aivan vastakkaiseen suuntaan ja löytää itsensä pian Keravalta  :Cool:  Näin se homma toimii

Kollegaani lainaten "Hsl:ssä on monta työntekijää joilla ei oikeasti ole mitään tekemistä, mutta jotain olisi tehtävä, tässä ne tulokset nähdään"  :Wink:

----------


## Miska

> Nykyään myös linjanumerot ovat toisiaan lähekkäin, eli samoissa kymmensarjoissa riippuen kaupunginosista, kohta noita 500-sarjan linjoja kulkee tulevaisuudessa siellä ja täällä ja pääasiassa koko hsl-alueella kuntien sisällä ja ulkona.. Sekavaa? Ei jos hsl:stä kysytään.. Vedoten myös tuohon samojen kymmensarjojen lähekkäisyyteen, reilun vuoden päästä meillä kulkee 550 ja 552 ja 553. Kaikki menevät minne sattuu, ja yhdelläkään ei ole yhteistä linjaosuutta.


Linjoilla 550 ja 552 on kyllä kohtalaisen pitkä yhteinen reittiosuus Oulunkylästä Haagan liikenneympyrään ja linjat kohtaavat vielä uudemman kerran Otaniemessä. Linjat 550 ja 553 puolestaan kohtaavat Leppävaarassa. Muutaman vuoden päästä saattaa käydä niin, että Myllypurosta Malmin kautta Tammistoon matkustaessa joutuu pähkäilemään menisikö linjalla 560 vai 561, Tikkurilasta Tuupakkaan menisivät epäloogisesti linjat 574, 575 sekä 576 ja Ruskeasannasta Koivukylään matkustavat ihmettelisivät linjoja 623, 624 ja 625.

----------


## Nak

> Linjoilla 550 ja 552 on kyllä kohtalaisen pitkä yhteinen reittiosuus Oulunkylästä Haagan liikenneympyrään ja linjat kohtaavat vielä uudemman kerran Otaniemessä. Linjat 550 ja 553 puolestaan kohtaavat Leppävaarassa. Muutaman vuoden päästä saattaa käydä niin, että Myllypurosta Malmin kautta Tammistoon matkustaessa joutuu pähkäilemään menisikö linjalla 560 vai 561, Tikkurilasta Tuupakkaan menisivät epäloogisesti linjat 574, 575 sekä 576 ja Ruskeasannasta Koivukylään matkustavat ihmettelisivät linjoja 623, 624 ja 625.


ja nykyiset kaksinumeroiset ovat sitten jotenkin epäselviä matkustettaessa tikkurilasta tuupakkaan? Myllikästä tammistoon (seutu) ei pääse 519&520:lla? En ymmärrä tätä turhaa uudistusta, muuten kuin että suojatyöpaikan omaavat saavat pitää työnsä  :Smile:

----------


## aulis

Tuohan tämä selkeyttä, ettei numerot 1-99 ole sekaisin eri kunnissa ja osin päällekkäin. Olen myös todella tyytyväinen siihen että ilmeisesti ei tulekaan Länsimetron liityntälinjoille T- ja M-alkuisia linjanumeroita, sillä selkeintä on mielestäni että samat vanhat linjanumerot jäävät vaikka linjat veisivätkin vain metroasemalle - kyllä sen määränpääkilvestä näkee ettei vie Kamppiin.

Mutta mieleeni tuli että HSL-alueen mahdollisesti laajentuessa ei taida 900-sarja riittää kaikille linjoille D-alueella ainakaan kovin selkeänä/matkustajaystävällisenä. Esimerkiksi Espoossa täyttyi 20-sarja. Ei siitä vahinkoa ehtinyt tulla, muuta kuin 23-sotku, 23V käytännössä kokonaan oma linjansa erossa 23/B/N:stä. No, on niillä sama päätepysäkki Uusimäessä ja yhteistä reittiä jonkin verran, mutta omasta mielestäni olisi voinut mieluummin olla vaikka 22V - vuoroväli yhdessä 22:n kanssa tahdistettuna 20 minuuttia ja kumpikin päättyy Leppävaaran asemalle 23/B/N:n jatkaessa Nuijalaan päin. Tämä siis rönsyilevänä huonona esimerkkinä siitä, kun loppuu numerot ja kirjaimia pitää sen takia ruveta ("turhaan") käyttämään. Mutta nuokin numerot muuttunevat aika pian.

----------


## 339-DF

Tämä on yksi niitä hyviä asioita, jonka HSL on tuonut mukanaan. Että yhtenäistetään linjanumerointi. Ja minusta tapakin on ihan oikea. Espoo ja Vantaa ovat käytännössä moottoritielähiöitä, joten kolminumeroinen pääväylän mukaan toteutttu linjanumerointi sopii niille oikein hyvin. Myös silloin, kun linja ei ylitä kuntarajaa. Ja Helsinki säilyttää oman, postinumeroihin perustuvan numerointinsa. Tosin minusta olisi pitänyt numeroida muuttuvat linjat 14 ja 18 em. logiikan mukaisesti numeroilla 36 ja 35, jolloin näiden ja 39:n yhteistä reittiä ja yhteenkuuluvuutta olisi sopivasti korostettu. En tiedä, miksei näin tehty.

Chaufferin kommenttia vähän ihmettelen. Kun Suomessa otettiin 1966 käyttöön postinumerot, niin HKL päätti samalla numeroida uudelleen Helsingin bussilinjat näitä postinumeroita seuraillen. Eihän se ihan täysin ole onnistunut, mutta postinumeroiden mukaan ne linjanumerot nyt kuitenkin menee eikä pääväylien. Siksi Larussakin on 20 ja 21. Toki osa postinumeroalueista on sattumalta samassa sarjassa YTV:n pääväylänumeroinnin kanssa, mieleen tulee ainakin osa 40/60/70-sarjojen dösistä. Mutta tuo on sattumaa.

----------


## Nak

No kaikkeen tottuu paitsi jääpuikkoon takapuolessa, siihenkään ei siksi kun ehtii sulaa ennen tottumista  :Wink: 
Onneksi eivät muuta näitä kaikkia kerralla vielä ja sitten kun rupeavat muuttamaan toivon todella hyvää tiedotusta reilulla aikavälillä ennen muutosta. En tarkoita pientä mainosta metrolehdessä ja internetissä ja a4-lappuja liikennevälineissä. Mediaa(sähköistä) voisi käyttää hyödyksi muutoinkin kuin mainoksin joissa pojat eksyvät tai ihmiset ihastuvat ...

----------


## citybus

Epäilemättä kaikkein parhaiten kysymyksiin osaisi vastata itse joukkoliikennefoorumin moderaattori, sillä hän on tuolloin vielä vt. osaston johtajana yhdessä HSL:n viestintäjohtaja Mari Flinkin kanssa valmistellut asian. Kun edellisen kerran linjanumerointia vaihdettiin Helsingissä (Vantaallahan on tehty sama vuonna 1992), aika ja pääkaupunkiseudun infrastruktuuri oli melko erilainen. Ei ollut kehäväyliä, ei metroa, vain pari poikittaislinjaa. Ei yhteistariffia, vaikka minkälaista eri liikennöitsijää ja lipputuotetta.

Jääkin mielenkiinnolla nähtäväksi, miten Helsingin ulkopuoliset matkustajat tottuvat tilanteeseen. Helsingissähän numerointi säilytetään samana. Ei tämä muutos niin ihmeellinen asia ole: tällä hetkellä eivät itselleni esimerkiksi Leppävaaran 20-sarjan liityntälinjat (lukuunottamatta 22:a ja 23:a, joita olen ajanut) sano muutoin yhtään mitään. Satunnaismatkailijan kannalta on aivan sama, matkustaako hän E35:llä vai 553:lla, ja paikallinen tottuu kyllä nopeasti. Koko järjestelmää ei valtaosa varmasti muista tai osaa ulkoa. Pääasia on, että päästäisiin eroon kaikenlaisista kirjainvariaatioista.

Ja mitä tulee raitiolinjoihin: 3B/3T -ryhmittelystä on jo aikakin päästä eroon. Ei siinä sinällään mitään vikaa ollut entisellä reitillään, mutta kun HKL:n johtokunta taipui Pasilan nimbyjen alla, eikä seiskoja saanut ajattaa Kampin kautta Rautatientorille ja Mikonkatua Aleksille, eipä tuossa muita järkeviä vaihtoehtoja ole. Kun kerran linjanumeroa vaihdetaan, niin vaihdetaan sitten kunnolla.

----------


## aki

Tulevissa linjastouudistuksissa on paljon hyvää ja linjasto selkeytyy huomattavasti kun linjoja karsitaan ja keskitetään vahvoille runkolinjoille. Linjanumerouudistus kuitenkin hieman ihmetyttää, Esimerkiksi Aviapoliksen alueella nykyiset linjat muuttuvat näin:

v46 > 576
v56 > 570, 572
v61 > 571
451 > 401
519 > 561
535 > 574
620 > 600
650 > 601

Miksi linjat 46 ja 61 muutetaan 500-sarjaan joka on tarkoitettu poikittaislinjoille? Eikö näille olisi sopivampi 600-sarja jossa alueen seutulinjat jo nykyisin ovat, Loogiset tunnukset näille olisi ollut 646 ja 661. myöskin linjojen 451, 519, 535 ja 650 tunnusten vaihtaminen tuntuu turhalta, miksi sekoittaa ihmisiä sillä että tuttu 519 muuttuu 561 tai 650 tulee 601! Linjan v56 tunnuksen vaihto on ihan perusteltu koska kyseessä on puhdas poikittaislinja, samoin linjan 620 koska se muuttuu vahvaksi runkolinjaksi. Tulee tällä olemaan ainakin työllistävä vaikutus kun sadoittain, ellei tuhansittain pysäkkien linjatunnusliuskoja vaihdetaan uusiin.

----------


## Max

> Tulevissa linjastouudistuksissa on paljon hyvää ja linjasto selkeytyy huomattavasti kun linjoja karsitaan ja keskitetään vahvoille runkolinjoille. Linjanumerouudistus kuitenkin hieman ihmetyttää, Esimerkiksi Aviapoliksen alueella nykyiset linjat muuttuvat näin:


Mistä näitä uusia linjanumeroita voi nähdä?

Jos jokainen vähänkin poikkisuuntaan menevä linja numeroidaan uudelleen 500-sarjaan, niin siellä taitaa tulla aika ahdasta...

----------


## Nak

> Mistä näitä uusia linjanumeroita voi nähdä?


Tämä kiinnostaa minuakin  :Very Happy:

----------


## aki

> Mistä näitä uusia linjanumeroita voi nähdä?


Ainakin tuo Aviapoliksen linjastosuunnitelma uusine linjatunnuksineen löytyy HSL:n sivuilta kohdasta suunnittelu>linjastosuunnitelmat>aviapolis. Näyttää siellä olevan myös Korso-Koivukylän linjastosuunnitelma jossa myös paljon uusia linjatunnuksia, nämä linjastot tulevat siis käyttöön kehäradan liikennöinnin käynnistyessä 2015.

----------


## Palomaa

> Ainakin tuo Aviapoliksen linjastosuunnitelma uusine linjatunnuksineen löytyy HSL:n sivuilta kohdasta suunnittelu>linjastosuunnitelmat>aviapolis. Näyttää siellä olevan myös Korso-Koivukylän linjastosuunnitelma jossa myös paljon uusia linjatunnuksia, nämä linjastot tulevat siis käyttöön kehäradan liikennöinnin käynnistyessä 2015.


Eikös Kehärata aloita 2014 ja Länsimetro 2015?

----------


## Max

> Ainakin tuo Aviapoliksen linjastosuunnitelma uusine linjatunnuksineen löytyy HSL:n sivuilta kohdasta suunnittelu>linjastosuunnitelmat>aviapolis. Näyttää siellä olevan myös Korso-Koivukylän linjastosuunnitelma jossa myös paljon uusia linjatunnuksia, nämä linjastot tulevat siis käyttöön kehäradan liikennöinnin käynnistyessä 2015.


No niinpäs näkyy. Itse olin ehtinyt lukea nuo suunnitelmat, kun niissä vielä oli vanhat linjanumerot, mutta tosiaan ne näkyvät nyt olevan päivitettyjä. Kyllä tuo tottumista vaatii, kun ei juuri taida muistoakaan jäädä vanhoista numeroista (623 ensi hätään ainoa vanha numero, mutta sekin uudella reitillä).

----------


## aki

> Eikös Kehärata aloita 2014 ja Länsimetro 2015?


Juu näinhän se aikataulu on, mutta pitää ottaa huomioon että nuo ovat vain tavoitteita, mitään varmaa ajankohtaa kummankaan raideprojektin valmistumisen suhteen ei voi vielä sanoa. Kehärata kuitenkin varmemmin aloittaa vuoden 2014 puolella, länsimetro saattaa hyvinkin mennä 2016 puolelle.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:31 ----------




> (623 ensi hätään ainoa vanha numero, mutta sekin uudella reitillä).


Näyttää siellä säilyvän myös linjat 731, 732 ja 734, paljon tulee myös uusia 600 -ja 700-sarjan linjoja.

----------


## Palomaa

> Juu näinhän se aikataulu on, mutta pitää ottaa huomioon että nuo ovat vain tavoitteita, mitään varmaa ajankohtaa kummankaan raideprojektin valmistumisen suhteen ei voi vielä sanoa. Kehärata kuitenkin varmemmin aloittaa vuoden 2014 puolella, länsimetro saattaa hyvinkin mennä 2016 puolelle.


Olet oikeassa kyllä tuossa, eihän yleensä mikään päde kuukauksien tarkkuudella.  :Smile:

----------


## aki

> Jos jokainen vähänkin poikkisuuntaan menevä linja numeroidaan uudelleen 500-sarjaan, niin siellä taitaa tulla aika ahdasta...


Eihän noita 500-sarjan poikittaislinjoja ole nytkään kuin parikymmentä ja näistäkin loppui viime perjantaina 532, Elokuussa historiaan jää 539, Linja 520 on tarkoitus yhdistää linjaan 519 ja Länsimetron käynnistyessä lopetettaneen linjat 501-505. Uusia poikittaislinjoja ei nyt kuitenkaan ole kovin hirveästi tulossa joten hyvin 500-sarjassa tilaa riittää.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ainoa selkeä runkolinjan merkki on oranssin bussin lisäksi ilmeisesti nollaan päättyvä linjanumero.


Mistä näin päättelet? Otetaan nyt esimerkiksi vaikka 20, 70 ja 110.

Runkolinjojen numeroinnista en ole nähnyt HSL:llä mitään selkeää suunnitelmia. Mikä nyt ei ole sinänsä ihme, kun tällä hetkellä melko varmasti toteutuvia runkolinjoja on vain Jokeri 1 ja Jokeri 2, ja nämä edustavat vahvasti vielä tätä Jokeri-brändin kautta. Runkolinjasuunnitelma on vielä kovin tuore, eikä ainakaan minulle ole muodostunut mitään hyvää kuvaa siitä, milloin se olisi varsinaisesti toteutumassa.

----------


## hezec

> Mistä näin päättelet? Otetaan nyt esimerkiksi vaikka 20, 70 ja 110.


Nyt kun kysyit, niin enpäs tiedä. Muistelin lukeneeni tuon jostain, mutta en ainakaan pikaisella googlauksella löytänyt lähdettä. HSL:n dokumenteissa runkolinjaksi on toistaiseksi kutsuttu Jokereita (550, 560, 580) sekä linjaa 620, mistä voisi kyllä vetää tällaisen johtopäätöksen. Enkä toki tarkoittanut, että kaikki nolla-loppuiset olisivat runkolinjoja, vaan toisinpäin. (Joukko-oppi on hankalaa.)

----------


## kuukanko

> Muistelin lukeneeni tuon jostain, mutta en ainakaan pikaisella googlauksella löytänyt lähdettä.


Uuden linjanumeroinnin periaatteista se löytyy.

----------


## Elmo Allen

OK, kiitos. Olen minä ehkä tuotakin joskus vilkaissut, mutta unohtanut. Eli tosiaan, voimme siis päätellä, että jos linjan numero ei pääty nollaan, se ei ainakaan ole runkolinja. Mutta toisin päin ei siis voine alkaa päätellä missään vaiheessa. Mutta ei se toki muuta sitä, että runkolinjoille lienee ihan positiivista olla kaikkien nollaan päättyviä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ensi viikon tiistaina HSL:n kokouksen esityslistalla on Vantaan linjaston tuorein esitys syksystä 2015 alkaen.


Esitetyt muutokset ovat pääasiassa hyviä, mutta miksiköhän on pitänyt muuttaa jo valmiiksi toimivia linjanumeroita? Kun kaikki sisäisten linjojen numerot täytyy kuitenkin muuttaa, niin eikö seutulinjojen numerot olisi voinut pitää nykyisen kaltaisina, jos linjan reitti ei muutu merkittävästi? Tällaisia linjoja ovat mm. 315 (-> 321), 730 (-> 739), 740 (-> 718) ja 741 (-> 717). Toisaalta kun esim. linjat 361-364 korvataan kahdella linjalla, on ihan perusteltua muuttaa numerointia reittienkin muuttuessa jonkun verran nykyisestä.

----------


## aki

> Esitetyt muutokset ovat pääasiassa hyviä, mutta miksiköhän on pitänyt muuttaa jo valmiiksi toimivia linjanumeroita? Kun kaikki sisäisten linjojen numerot täytyy kuitenkin muuttaa, niin eikö seutulinjojen numerot olisi voinut pitää nykyisen kaltaisina, jos linjan reitti ei muutu merkittävästi? Tällaisia linjoja ovat mm. 315 (-> 321), 730 (-> 739), 740 (-> 718) ja 741 (-> 717). Toisaalta kun esim. linjat 361-364 korvataan kahdella linjalla, on ihan perusteltua muuttaa numerointia reittienkin muuttuessa jonkun verran nykyisestä.


Näyttää siltä että linjanumerointi halutaan muuttaa ihan vaan huvin vuoksi. Esimerkiksi 362 > 332, 363 > 322, 452 > 411, 453 > 421, 510 > 555, 530 > 565, 535 > 566 jne. Yhdenkään linjan reitti ei muutu olennaisesti entisestä mutta silti numerot pitää muuttaa. Linjan 362 reitti pitenee Askistoon, muuten ennallaan. Linja 363 alkaa kiertämään Petikon kautta, muuten ennallaan. Linjat 452, 453 ja 510 säilyvät ennallaan. Linja 530 pitenee Vantaankosken asemalle, muuten ennallaan. Linjan 535 reitti lyhenee Martinlaaksoon, muuten ennallaan. Tulee kyllä melkoinen vaihtorumba kun jokaisen pysäkin kaikki päreet pitää vaihtaa. Kuinkahan paljon pysäkkejä on pelkästään Vantaalla?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Näyttää siltä että linjanumerointi halutaan muuttaa ihan vaan huvin vuoksi


Todella typerää.

----------


## Knightrider

> Todella typerää.


Ja kallista lystiä. Lisäksi kaikkien, myös niiden harvoin joukkoliikennettä käyttävien, pitäisi yhtäkkiä osata jokaisen linjan uusi numero, ellei sitten halaja käyttää joka matkalla reittiopasta - eli käytännössä vaaditaan joko supermuisti tai jatkuva pääsy älylaitteelle - muuten meneekin hankalaksi, sillä kovin moni ei varmaan enää innostu vuonna 2014 joka välissä taittelemaan linjakarttaa ja kanniskelemaan aikataulukirjaa, sitten pitäisi vielä "olla kartalla", arvata välipysäkkiajat ja yrittää muodostaa kaikesta tästä nopeita matkaketjuja.

----------


## vristo

Kehitysehdotus: 

Nykyään on linjat 72 (RT-Tapanila), joka ajaa Mäkelänkadun kautta sekä linja 68 (RT-Latokartano), joka ajaa Hämeentien kautta. Muutetaan nämä vastaamaan nykyistä linjanumerointia, joka kertoo linjan kulkusuunnaan. Eli 60-alkuiset Mäkelänkadun kautta ja 70-alkuiset Hämeentien kautta. Täten nykyinen 72 voisi olla 62 (joka vapautuu 15.8, kun entinen 62 lakkautetaan) ja nykyinen 68 voisi olla 72, jolloin se olisi myös linjassa suurelta osin samaa reittiä kulkevan linjan 71 kanssa.

----------


## hana

> Kehitysehdotus: 
> 
> Nykyään on linjat 72 (RT-Tapanila), joka ajaa Mäkelänkadun kautta sekä linja 68 (RT-Latokartano), joka ajaa Hämeentien kautta. Muutetaan nämä vastaamaan nykyistä linjanumerointia, joka kertoo linjan kulkusuunnaan. Eli 60-alkuiset Mäkelänkadun kautta ja 70-alkuiset Hämeentien kautta. Täten nykyinen 72 voisi olla 62 (joka vapautuu 15.8, kun entinen 62 lakkautetaan) ja nykyinen 68 voisi olla 72, jolloin se olisi myös linjassa suurelta osin samaa reittiä kulkevan linjan 71 kanssa.


Kirjoitin forumille tästä jo muutama vuosi sitten kun linjanumeroista heräsi saman tapaiset ajatukset. Noille nykyisille numeroille on vissiin syynä alueitten postinumerot, mutta harva niitä ajattelee. Sen sijaan erittäin monelle matkustajalle saataisiin selkeä tieto, että kutosella alkavat menevät Mäkelänkatua ja seiskalla alkavat Hämeentietä. Tämähän pätee jo nykyisellään seutulinjoihin.

----------


## Miska

> Kehitysehdotus: 
> 
> Nykyään on linjat 72 (RT-Tapanila), joka ajaa Mäkelänkadun kautta sekä linja 68 (RT-Latokartano), joka ajaa Hämeentien kautta. Muutetaan nämä vastaamaan nykyistä linjanumerointia, joka kertoo linjan kulkusuunnaan. Eli 60-alkuiset Mäkelänkadun kautta ja 70-alkuiset Hämeentien kautta. Täten nykyinen 72 voisi olla 62 (joka vapautuu 15.8, kun entinen 62 lakkautetaan) ja nykyinen 68 voisi olla 72, jolloin se olisi myös linjassa suurelta osin samaa reittiä kulkevan linjan 71 kanssa.


Näiden molempien linjojen reitteihin on tulossa muutoksia syksyllä 2017 kun Koillis-Helsingin linjastosuunnitelman muutoksia toteutetaan, joten voi olla että numerointiinkin kosketaan samassa yhteydessä. Linjan 45 numerohan on muuttumassa 37:ksi jo ensi kuussa.

----------


## Max

> Kirjoitin forumille tästä jo muutama vuosi sitten kun linjanumeroista heräsi saman tapaiset ajatukset. Noille nykyisille numeroille on vissiin syynä alueitten postinumerot, mutta harva niitä ajattelee. Sen sijaan erittäin monelle matkustajalle saataisiin selkeä tieto, että kutosella alkavat menevät Mäkelänkatua ja seiskalla alkavat Hämeentietä. Tämähän pätee jo nykyisellään seutulinjoihin.


Viikin postinumero on 79, joten siellä on joka tapauksessa kyse jostain muusta. Ennen 68 meni Torpparinmäkeen.

----------


## Miska

> Viikin postinumero on 79, joten siellä on joka tapauksessa kyse jostain muusta. Ennen 68 meni Torpparinmäkeen.


Syy hieman epäloogiseen linjanumeroon 68 lienee se, että kaikki 70-sarjan linjanumerot olivat jo käytössä, kun keskustan ja Latokartanon välinen linja perustettiin eikä 68 tainnut oikein istua minkään olemassa olleen 70-sarjalaisen kirjainversioksikaan. Viikkiin ja Latokartanoon toki on päässyt postinumeron mukaisella linjalla eli 79:llä jo vuosikymmeniä.

----------


## citybus

Linja 79, joka on selkeä poikittaislinja, voisikin olla esim. 53 (tai 58, kun runkolinja 500 aloittaa), jolloin 79 tulisi loogisesti käyttöön Rautatientorin ja Latokartanon väliselle linjalle.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Linja 79, joka on selkeä poikittaislinja, voisikin olla esim. 53 (tai 58, kun runkolinja 500 aloittaa), jolloin 79 tulisi loogisesti käyttöön Rautatientorin ja Latokartanon väliselle linjalle.


Olen tästä loogisuudesta samaa mieltä mutta toisaalta viime aikoina on numeroita muuteltu ja edelleen muutetaan siinä tahdissa, että jopa vakiomatkustajat ovat niistä sekaisin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Olen tästä loogisuudesta samaa mieltä mutta toisaalta viime aikoina on numeroita muuteltu ja edelleen muutetaan siinä tahdissa, että jopa vakiomatkustajat ovat niistä sekaisin.


Tohpeerin kanssa samalla linjalla, ettei muuteta vain muuttamisen ilosta.

68:n outo numero selittyy sillä, että 70-sarja oli täynnä kun uusi linja perustettiin. Lähin vapaa oli sitten 68. Metron liityntäpuolelle (8090) ei sentään tohdittu mennä.

Postinumerot otettiin käyttöön vuonna 1966, ja oli nerokas ajatus numeroida bussilinjat tämän uuden postinumerojärjestelmän mukaan. Sitä käytetään edelleen, kun mm. Kruununhaan linja sai numeron 17 ja Munkinseudun pakettiauto sai numerot 3335 kulloisenkin linjasivun mukaisesti. Mutta ei tuo järjestelmä täydellinen ole, eikä voi ollakaan, kun bussilinjojen ja postinumeroalueiden määrä ei ole sama ja kun postinumeroalueiden koko ei ole sama  noin karkeasti tuo menee niin, että mitä uudempaa kaupunkia, sitä suuremmat maantieteelliset numeroalueet.

Oletteko muuten huomanneet, että 50-sarja ei noudatakaan postinumeroalueita vaan on jo pitkään varattu poikittaislinjoille, lukuunottamatta linjaa 55, joka on keskustalinja mutta jonka linjanumeron pitäisi puolestaan määränpään perusteella olla 60...

----------


## vristo

> Uuden linjanumeroinnin periaatteista se löytyy.


Tätä tiedostoa ei löydy enää. Edessä kuitenkin lienee linjanumerouudistuksen edelleenkehittäminen. 

Syynä se, että Helsingin keskustaan tulevia nykyisiä tavallisia bussilinjoja ollaan muuttamassa runkolinjoiksi. Koska ne ovat myös keskustabussilinjoja, niin mielestäni kolminumeroiset linjat eivät ole hyvä vaihtoehto. 

Entäpä Lauttasaaren bussilinjasto? Tuoreessa suunnitelmassa mainitaan, että Lauttasaaren bussilinjaston numerot saattavat vaihtua.

Nyt ideamyssyt hautumaan.

----------


## hana

> Tätä tiedostoa ei löydy enää. Edessä kuitenkin lienee linjanumerouudistuksen edelleenkehittäminen. 
> 
> Syynä se, että Helsingin keskustaan tulevia nykyisiä tavallisia bussilinjoja ollaan muuttamassa runkolinjoiksi. Koska ne ovat myös keskustabussilinjoja, niin mielestäni kolminumeroiset linjat eivät ole hyvä vaihtoehto. 
> 
> Entäpä Lauttasaaren bussilinjasto? Tuoreessa suunnitelmassa mainitaan, että Lauttasaaren bussilinjaston numerot saattavat vaihtua.
> 
> Nyt ideamyssyt hautumaan.


Jo nykyisistä linjoista 554:n voisi muuttaa 53:ksi ja 506:n 58:ksi. Perusteluna se, että Helsingin sisäiset linjat säilyisi kaksinumeroisina toki runkolinjaa 500 lukuunottamatta.

----------


## Makke93

> Jo nykyisistä linjoista 554:n voisi muuttaa 53:ksi ja 506:n 58:ksi. Perusteluna se, että Helsingin sisäiset linjat säilyisi kaksinumeroisina toki runkolinjaa 500 lukuunottamatta.


53 on menossa 38:n korvaavalle poikittaislinjalle, mutta 51 on puolestaan jäämässä vapaaksi. Numeroinnissa ollaan menossa pikemminkin poispäin kuntarajojen mukailussa, kun 52:n uusi reitti vie sen Espoon puolelle. 

554:n numerona esiintyi jossain varhaisessa nykyreittiä koskevassa suunnitelmassa 561B, kun sen reitti mukailee 561:n aika hyvin. 554:n numero perustuu vanhaan reittiin, joka kulki osan matkasta 550:n kanssa samaa reittiä, kuten 553 tai 552 nykyään. 

Ennen noita kolminumeroisia sisäisiä linjoja kannattaisi kuitenkin ensin käyttää vapaana olevat 50-sarjan numerot täysin kaavaa rikkovien linjojen, kuten 79:n numeron vaihtamiseen. 79:n voisi toisaalta vaihtaa päittäin 55:n kanssa, kun linjoilla ei ole yhteistä palvelualuettakaan, jossa se hämäisi matkustajia.

----------


## vristo

HSL päätti tämänpäiväisessä kokouksessaan seuraavaa:



> Kilpailun kolmesta kohteesta suurimman muodostaa linjojen 18, 39 ja 40 muodostama kokonaisuus. Linjoille vaaditaan vähintään 45-paikkaisia sähköllä kulkevia nivelbusseja. Linjat ovat syksystä 2021 alkaen oranssein autoin ajettavia runkolinjoja, minkä vuoksi niiden numerot muuttuvat runkolinjakäytännön mukaisiksi: siis tasakymmenluvuiksi.
> 
> Muille kilpailutettaville linjoille edellytetään kaksiakselisia sähköbusseja. Toiseen kohteeseen kuuluvat linjat 17 ja 24 ja kolmanteen linjat 14, 37, 41 ja 42.


Eli siis linjat 18 ja 39 tasakymmenluvuiksi:
Linjan 39 looginen runkolinjanumero on siis 30. 


Entäpä 18? Näyttää siltä, että sille mahdollisia numeroita olisivat 10 tai 20. Jälkimmäinen on nykyään perinteisiä Lauttasaaren bussilinjaston numeroita, jonne syksyn 2020 linjastouudistuksen myötä on kaavailtu myös linjanumerouudistusta. 


Annetaan Lauttasaareen uuteen linjastoon kokonaan uudet linjanumerot. Linjat olisivat seuraavat:
21 olisi runkolinja 100
20 olisi tavallinen bussilinja 102
22 olisi tavallinen bussilinja 101
104 olisi tietenkin edelleen 104.

Näin ollen runkolinjalle, joka korvaa bussilinjan 18 annetaan tasakymmenluku 20, jolloin se olisi looginen myös liikennöintisuuntansa mukaan (kuten myös Lauttasaaren uudistettu bussilinjasto).

----------


## Salomaa

Kuinkahan paljon vähennetään pysäkkejä, kun 39 muuttuu runkolinjaksi ?

----------


## PepeB

> Kuinkahan paljon vähennetään pysäkkejä, kun 39 muuttuu runkolinjaksi ?


Toivottavasti useampi, etenkin Kauppakorkeakoulut, Töölön sairaala, Naistenklinikka ja Paciuksenkaari.

----------


## Makke93

> Kuinkahan paljon vähennetään pysäkkejä, kun 39 muuttuu runkolinjaksi ?


Nopeasti laskien 39:n uusi reitti olisi aika tasan 18km, ja pysäkkejä tuolla välillä on 47 eli keskipysäkinväli on 390m. Runkolinjojen keskipysäkinväli taitaa nykyisellään olla 750m luokkaa, joka tarkottaisi lähes joka toisen pysäkin poistumista. Tiedä sitten kuinka paljon kehdataan poistaa keskustassa, eli päästäänkö ihan tuohon 750 metrin pysäkiväliin.

----------


## Salomaa

> Toivottavasti useampi, etenkin Kauppakorkeakoulut, Töölön sairaala, Naistenklinikka ja Paciuksenkaari.


Onkos se maailman toimivimman kaupungin rakentamista, kun joukkoliikennepysäkkejä poistetaan sairaaloiden läheisyydestä ?

----------


## Jussi

> Onkos se maailman toimivimman kaupungin rakentamista, kun joukkoliikennepysäkkejä poistetaan sairaaloiden läheisyydestä ?


Töölön sairaalan toiminnot tulevat siirtymään Meilahteen rakennettavaan Siltasairaalaan sen valmistuttua muutaman vuoden päästä.

----------

